# She's Gone~ Time to buckle down & work on R



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so glad guys! H confirmed she was on the plane, I did my dance & now we can focus on us. 

Just wanted to share the good news.


----------



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

congrats! way to stick to your guns. can't be someone's plan b


----------



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks CIM~


----------



## Jntrs (Feb 13, 2013)

lots of work, but i hope it works for you, best of luck


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Best of luck. I'm a year into R, it's a long road and you will wonder of you have done the right thing at times.
Wishing you all the best.
DG
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

Daisy, everyday it appears there is something else I need to do to repair our marriage. I am sure he feels the same way. We are taking baby steps. I have my own place and he still lives in our home, so its like we are dating again until we get the kids on board. I am following his lead for the first time in 8 years, it didn't work my way so it's worth a shot to try things his way. smile

I talked to my dad about our decision today and it was hard. But, in the end he gave us his blessing and Godspeed. That's all we really hoped for... 

I think maybe I am still in la la land when it comes to all of this. But that's fine, I need it that way for awhile longer so I can reaffirm my love and commitment if that makes sense. Reality can set in after the conviction is established that way nothing can shake our bond again. 

It's not been a week since she left. Wednesday will be a month since we decided to save our marriage. We have time. I will follow.


----------

